# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Theodhor Haxhifilipi, i njohur edhe si Dhaskal Todh'ri

## Xhuxhumaku

*Dhaskal Todhrin, kisha greke e përndoqi edhe pasi e vrau...* 

_3 Korrik_ 

_Dhaskal Todhri simbol i familjeve elbasanase, që i fali breza arsimit. Vilson Todhri, tregon si e kujtojnë stërgjyshin_ 

Nuk kanë ndryshuar shumë rrugët karakteristike të kalasë ku ka jetuar Dhaskal Todhri, bir i një familje patriotike. Kalldrëmet e traditës fshehin historinë, por jo vetëm të luftës për mbijetesë. Pjesë e kësaj, një qëllim i rëndësishëm i familjeve elbasanase ishte dhe është arsimi. Ende në këto familje vazhdon të jetë hyjnor profesioni i mësuesit megjithëse sot nuk cënohet më të mësuarit shqip. 

Teksa kalon rrugët plot kthesa që tregojnë një labirint të thjeshtë syri të shkon në një prej shtëpive, me portën e vjetër karakteristike, me muret nga gurë e tjegulla, që nuk mbahet mend kur është ndërtuar. 

Ndërsa, mikëpritja dhe respekti është një pasazh i pandryshueshëm, në çdo familje, tek pinjollët e Dhaskal Todhrit zbulon se dashamirësia është virtyt i parë. 

Vilson Todhri nipi i Dhaskalit historik na fron në strehën e tij, duke shfaqur sidomos dëshirën për të treguar kujtimet e tij, të familjes dhe të gjithë fisit Todhri në rurgën e arismit. 

*Kush është prejardhja e profesioni juaj?* 

Prejardhja jonë është nga fshati Shijon, tregon Vilson Todhri. Kështu e mbaj mend shtëpinë, që kur kam lindur. Kam lindur më 30 mars të vitit 1928. Filloren e kreva në Elbasan. Kam qenë në një klasë me Ylli Popën. Më pas vazhdova Normalen. Në vitin 1948 më caktuan arsimtar në Delvinë. Dy vjet më vonë më transferuan në Sarandë dhe pastaj u ktheva në Elbasan. Kam punuar mbi 25 vjet si arsimtar. Prej rreth 10 vjetësh kam qenë mësues muzike në shkollën Onufri. Dobësia ime është violina. Më pas punova me grupet artistike në Elbasan, Gramsh, Cërrik, me grupet artistike të shkollave, reparteve ushtarake, ndërmarjeve etj. Fola mjaft për veten sepse i gjithë fisi ynë është lidhur me arsimin. 

*Ju thatë se familja juaj njihet si familje arsimtarësh. A mund të na tregosh lidhjet e kësaj familje me arsimin?* 

Vetëm trungu ynë familjar ka shërbyer 246 vjet në arsim. Veçoj mamanë time Agni Todhri (Papajani). Mamaja ime lindi në vitin 1894. Ajo mbeti jetime që kur ishte 6 vjeç, por me ndihmën e patriotëve Aqif Pasha dhe Dom Nikoll Kacorri, u nis me studime në Graz të Austrisë. Kreu 16 vjet studime në Austri dhe në vitin 1916 u kthye në Shqipëri. Me vete solli literaturë dhe programe mësimore. Të gjithë jetën ja kushtoi arsimit. Edhe vëllai im Zefi dhe 5 motrat Nikolina, Vilhelmina, Vilsoni, Filloreta dhe Eleonora ishin arsimtarë. Kështu ndodhi. Gjyshi mblodhi një e nga një shkronjat, ndërsa ne u mësuam shkrim e këndim të tjerëve. 

*Mbiemri juaj Todhri, është i lidhur me emrin e Dhaskal Todhrit. Si kujtoni ju stërgjyshin tuaj (Theodhor Haxhifilipin)?* 

Sipas të dhënave stërgjyshi ynë Theodhor Haxhifilipi (Dhaskal Todhri), ka lindur rreth vitit 1730 dhe vdiq në moshën 75 vjeçare pra në vitin 1805. Stërgjyshi vinte nga një familje zanatçinjsh, që ushtronin aktivitet brenda dhe përreth 
lagjes Kala. Populli e njeh me emrin Dhaskal Todhri, pse shërbeu si mësues. Mësimet e para i kreu në shkollën greke në Elbasan dhe më pas ndoqi akademinë e Voskopojës. Pas përfundimit të Akademisë u bë mësues në shkollën greke të Elbasanit. Ka qenë njeri me emër në komunitetin ortodoks të Elbasanit. Gjatë viteve 1751-1801 ka mbajtur Kodikun e Shën Mërisë të kishës së Kalasë. Më pas ai shkoi në Evropë për të derdhur shkronjat shqipe, që të krijonte një shtypshkronjë në shqip. Shtypshkronjën do ta ngrinte në Elbasan, pasi në këtë qytet kishte shumë tregëtarë që shkruanin me alfabetin e tij. Në atë kohë Shën Gjoni ishte qendër e shkrimit të shqipes. 

*Me aq sa dini, mund të na tregoni, se cili ishte fundi i stërgjyshit tuaj?* 

Ne nuk e dimë me saktësi ku është vrarë stërgjyshi ynë. Sipas thënieve flitet se u vra, ndërsa transportonte shtypshkronjën për në Elbasan në rrethinat e Manastirit, në Dhiavat të Resnjës. Vrasja mendohet të jetë akt i kishës greke, e cila i kishte vënë nga pas agjentët e saj. Kisha nuk lejonte shkrimin e gjuhëve jo greke sidomos të shqipes. Por nuk mbaroi me kaq. Stërgjyshi u përndoq edhe pas vdekjes. Me urdhër të Patriakanës në vitin 1827 në kohën e murtajës ju dogjën të gjitha dorëshkrimet. Ne dimë që ekzistojnë disa dorëshkrime të pakta të stërgjyshit, të cilat aktualisht ndodhen në muze dhe arkiva. Megjithëse ka mbetur shumë pak nga ajo që ka shkuar dhe studiuar, emri itij nderohet dhe respektohet në Elbasan dhe në të gjithë Shqipërinë. 

_Prof. Dr. Kujtim Bevapi tregon_ 

*Alfabeti i Dhaskal Todhrit kishte gjithsej 52 shkronja* 

Prof. Dr. Kujtim Bevapi tregon se, Theodhor Haxhifilipi (Dhaskal Todhri) jetoi në kohën e formimit të dy pashallëqeve të mëdha të pashallëkut të Bushatllinjve dhe të Ali Pashë Tepelenës. Ishte pjestar aktiv në qëndresën e ortodoksëve shqiptarë kundër kishës greke. 

Për herë të parë emrin e tij e takojmë në një shkrim në Greqisht në Kodikun e Argjendarëve më 1750. Më 1751 ai nënshkruan në greqisht emrin e tij Theodhor në një Kodik të Kishës Shën Maria, në lagjen Kala. Më 1779 merr pjesë në një mbledhje në Voskopojë për pajtimin e peshkopëve të Durrësit, Gorës dhe Mokrës, të cilët 

ishin në mosmarrëveshje mes tyre. Ka një dokument pajtimi i nënshkruar nga ai, por jo si klerik, shreht Prof. Dr. Kujtim Bevapi. 

Figura e Dhaskal Todhrit, paraqet interes të veçantë në historinë e gjuhës dhe letërsisë shqipe, jo vetëm si lërues, por si pararendës i Rilindjes Kombëtare. 

Sipas Bevapit, mësohet se Ai shkroi me alfabetin e tij. Alfabeti i Todhrit ishte i përbërë nga 52 shkronja. Shkroi në elbasanishten e kohës, krijoi një traditë të shkrimit të shqipes me alfabetin e tij i njohur, që nga fundi i shekullit të XVIII deri në fillim të shekullit XX. 

Dhaskali Todhri, vazhdoi traditën e Papa Totasit, duke u përpjekur të futë shqipen në kishë dhe në shkollë. Sipas albanologut J. G. Von Hahn, mësohet se Todhri kishte përkthyer në shqip Dhiatën, si dhe shkrime fetare si Meshën e Shën Jon Gojëartit 

*METROPOL GROUP *

----------


## Albo

*Familja e mësuesve, e përndjekur nga turqit*

ELBASAN- Kanë kaluar rreth tre shekuj nga koha kur Dhaskal Tod’hri i parë jepte mësim dhe aq më tepër kishte dëshirë që nxënësve të tij t’iu mësonte shqipen duke formuar edhe alfabetin e tij me 52 gërma. Tashmë Elbasani ka një Universitet të konsoliduar me dhjetëra shkolla dhe një gjimnaz ndër më të mirët në vend me një traditë rreth 50- vjeçare që ruan emrin e tij. Lagjja Kala me rrugicat dhe shtëpitë karakteristike e përcjellin atë dashuri për kulturën dhe identitetin e këtij qyteti që i shërbeu mjaft përhapjes së arsimit shqip brenda dhe jashtë kufijve të vendit. E vetmja familje që ka mbiemrin Tod’hri jeton buzë murit të gurtë të Kalasë në fund të rrugicave me kalldrëm, që si një labirint gjarpërojnë mes shtëpive me porta të drunjta dhe historive shekullore të këtij qyteti. Vilson Tod’hri, një nga pasardhësit e mësuesit, tregon se nga të parët ka mësuar se prejardhja e kësaj familjeje është nga fshati Shijon. Ai ka bërë një jetë si të gjithë mësuesit elbasanas që shëtitën vendin për të dhënë mësim.Pothuajse e gjithë familja e tij është marrë me arsimin dhe me krenari mund të thotë se kanë shërbyer për 246 vjet në arsim duke e justifikuar më së miri emrin e Dhaskal Tod'hrit. 

*Vrasja*

Vilsoni tregon se nga ato që kanë mësuar në familje stërgjyshi i tij është vrarë me urdhër të patriakanës greke për shkak të përpjekjeve të tij për ndërtimin e shtypshkronjës për të shtypur libra shqip. “Flitet se u vra ndërsa transportonte shtypshkronjën për në Elbasan në rrethinat e Manastirit, në Dhiavat të Resnjës. Vrasja mendohet të jetë akt i kishës greke e cila i kishte vënë nga pas agjentët e saj. Kisha nuk lejonte shkrimin e gjuhëve jo greke sidomos të shqipes. Por nuk mbaroi me kaq. Stërgjyshi u përndoq edhe pas vdekjes. Me urdhër të Patriakanës në vitin 1827, në kohën e murtajës, iu dogjën të gjitha dorëshkrimet. Ne dimë që ekzistojnë disa dorëshkrime të pakta të stërgjyshit të cilat aktualisht ndodhen në muze dhe arkiva. Megjithëse ka mbetur shumë pak nga ajo që ka shkruar dhe studiuar, emri i tij nderohet dhe respektohet në Elbasan dhe në të gjithë Shqipërinë”,- rrëfen Vilson Tod’hri. 

*Vlerësime për Dhaskalin e Elbasanit*

Prof. Kujtim Bevapi shprehet se Theodhor Haxhifilipi (Dhaskal Tod’hri) jetoi në kohën e formimit të dy pashallëqeve të mëdha të pashallëkut të Bushatllinjve dhe të Ali Pashë Tepelenës. Ai ishte pjesëtar aktiv në qëndresën e ortodoksëve shqiptarë kundër kishës greke. Për herë të parë emrin e tij e takojmë në një shkrim në Greqisht në Kodikun e Argjendarëve më 1750. Më 1751 ai nënshkruan në greqisht emrin e tij Theodhor në një Kodik të Kishës Shën Maria në lagjen Kala. Më 1779 merr pjesë në një mbledhje në Voskopojë për pajtimin e peshkopëve të Durrësit, Gorës dhe Mokrës, të cilët ishin në mosmarrëveshje mes tyre. Ka një dokument pajtimi i nënshkruar nga ai por jo si klerik. Figura e tij paraqet interes të veçantë në historinë e gjuhës dhe letërsisë shqipe jo vetëm si lërues por si pararendës i Rilindjes Kombëtare. Ai shkroi me alfabetin e tij, e cili ishte i përbërë nga 52 shkronja. Shkroi në elbasanishten e kohës, krijoitraditë të shkrimit të shqipes me alfabetin e tij i njohur që nga fundi i shek XVIII deri në fillim të shek. XX. Dhaskali vazhdoi traditën e Papa Totasit, priftit shpatarak. duke u përpjekur të fusë shqipen në kishë dhe në shkollë. Sipas albanologut J.G. Von Hahn, Tod’hri kishte përkthyer në shqip Dhiatën si dhe shkrime fetare si “Meshën e Shën Jon Gojë artit”.

*Shyqyri Demiri (Histori e shkurtër e trevës së Elbasanit)*

Deri në vitin 1795 në Elbasan është shkruar me alfabetin e Dhaskal Tod’hrit që kishte 52 shkronja nga disa tregtarë vendas. Ky alfabet, sipas të dhënave historike, ka vazhduar deri në pjesën e parë të shekullin XIX. Më pas kanë qenë rilindasit dhe Kristoforidhi që zëvendësuan këtë alfabet. Për Tod’hrin thonë se ka dashur të ngrejë edhe një shtypshkronjë në Elbasan. Në radhorin familjar të Jakov Popës konstatohen disa shkrime kronologjike mbi trungun familjar e vendosur në lagjen Kala. Shkrimi ishte në shqip me alfabetin e Todrit, ku janë përfshirë edhe disa shkronja greqisht. Gjuha elbasanase në pjesën e dytë të shek XVIII ishte më pranë toskërishtes se ç’është sot. Kisha greke e përndoqi Todhrin edhe pas vdekjes duke djegur shumicën e shkrimeve në 1827 kur ra mortaja në elbasan dhe vrau nipat e tij. 

*Lista e shkrimeve që njihen deri më sot*

Më 1850 Hani botoi në faksimile 2 fragmente të “Librit të Orëve”(43) dhe më 1853 një fragment të “Ungjilli pas Joanit”

Më 1883 Gojtleri botoi 3 faksimile prej 6 faqesh nga dorëshkrimet e Hanit e cila ndodhet në bibliotekën e Vjenës

Më 1903 Pehmesi botoi dy faksimile të dorëshkrimeve të ndryshme të Tod’hrit. Njëri është pjesë e letrës së parë të Pablit me Romenin(47) tjetra një fragment përrallë e Ezopit në tri gjuhë, në greqishten e vjetër , në greqishten e re dhe në shqip.

*Historia, shumë pak për Dhaskal Tod’hrin*

Theodhori i biri i Haxhi Filipit, të cilin elbasanasit e thërrisnin Dhaskal Tod’hri (mësues Tod’hri), ka lindur në një familje të njohur në atë kohë në pjesën e krishterë të lagjes Kala te Elbasanit. Të moshuaritkanë treguar ndër breza se ai ka qene shume i ditur dhe Kristoforidhi vetë e paska vlerësuar si njeri të urtë e të mësuar. Asnjeri nuk di të thotë me siguri se kur lindi dhe në çfarë moshe vdiq, por mendohet se jetoine mesin e shekullit XVIII dhe vdiq nga agimi i shek XIX. Një biografi jo zyrtare tregon se ka lindur rreth vitit 1730 dhe vdiq në moshën 75- vjeçare, pra në vitin 1805. Në një kod të vjetër që ndodhet në Metropolinë e Elbasanit gjenden disa akte të shkruara prej Tod’hrit. Dora e tij filloi të duket në akte me 1768 dhe zhduket pas vitit 1801. I ati e dërgoi në shkollën Greqishte që lulëzonte në atë kohë në Voskopojë, e cila nga mesjeta e deri nga shekulli i XVIII, ishte edhe zona më e zhvilluar e vendit. Atje ka ekzistuar një shtypshkronjë e vjetër që vinte pas asaj të Stambollit. I shtyrë nga dëshira që kishin elbasanasit për të thënë uratat në Shqip në kishë, Dhaskal Tod’hri filloi përkthimin e librave të kishës ortodokse duke krijuar edhe një alfabet me 52 shkronja. Ky është shkaku që Albanologu i shquar, Dr. Haliu, konsull i Shqipërisë në Janinë e quan Elbasanin “Hesnaf des alfabetis”. E vetmja vepër që ka mbetur nga Dhaskal Tod’hri është Liturgjia e Shën Johan Gojëartit. 

*Elbasan

Shkolla që ndjek gjurmët e Dhaskal Tod’hrit*

Shkolla e mesme "Dhaskal Todhri" është gjimnazi më i vjetër në qytetin e Elbasanit i cili u hap në vitin 1960 si rezultat i bashkimit të disa shkollave të mesme. Kjo shkollë është më e madhja në Elbasan ku zbatohet projekti nga Ministria e Arsimit dhe Shkencës për profilizimin e shkollave të mesme të përgjithshme. Ndër vite nxënësit kanë shkëlqyer në këtë shkollë dhe shumë prej tyre kanë bërë emër në fusha të ndryshme duke e mbajtur lart emrin e kësaj shkolle. 47 vjet nga krijimi Dhaskal Tod’hri vazhdon të nxjerrë emra me rezultate të shkëlqyera dhe këtë vit flamurin e ka mbajtur maturantja Armanda Xhaferri. Ajo në diplomën e saj ruan vetëm dhjeta, në provimet përfundimtare nuk ndryshon rezultatet maksimale dhe për të vazhduar studimet e larta ka zgjedhur fakultetin Juridik. Armanda tregon se arsimin bazë e ka marrë në shkollën e parë shqipe në Elbasan dhe arsimin e mesëm në gjimnazin më të vjetër. “Unë kam mbaruar tetëvjeçaren në shkollën “Naim Frashëri” e cila ka nxjerrë shumë nxënës të mirë. Deri tani nga shkolla Dhaskal Todri kam marrë titullin “Nderi i Shkollës” dhe ky është një vlerësim për mua. Kam marrë mbështetje nga mësuesit, nga drejtoresha e shkollës dhe nga të gjithë. Dhaskal Tod’hri është një shkollë me emër dhe mendoj se nxënësit duhet të punojnë shumë për ta mbajtur lart emrin e saj. Mendoj se ndoshta edhe unë kam kontribuar me rezultatet e mia që kjo shkollë të ketë vazhdimësinë e rezultateve pozitive”. Nxënësit e mirë janë të shumtë dhe profilet e tyre të ndryshme por të gjithë e quajnë shkollën e tyre një ndihmë më shumë për të arritur rezultatet maksimale duke ndjekur gjurmët e Dhaskal Tod’hrit.

Shekulli

----------


## Albo

*Dhaskal Todhri simbol i familjeve elbasanase, që i fali breza arsimit. Vilson Todhri, tregon si e kujtojnë stërgjyshin* 

Nuk kanë ndryshuar shumë rrugët karakteristike të kalasë ku ka jetuar Dhaskal Todhri, bir i një familje patriotike. Kalldrëmet e traditës fshehin historinë, por jo vetëm të luftës për mbijetesë. Pjesë e kësaj, një qëllim i rëndësishëm i familjeve elbasanase ishte dhe është arsimi. Ende në këto familje vazhdon të jetë hyjnor profesioni i mësuesit megjithëse sot nuk cënohet më të mësuarit shqip. 
Teksa kalon rrugët plot kthesa që tregojnë një labirint të thjeshtë syri të shkon në një prej shtëpive, me portën e vjetër karakteristike, me muret nga gurë e tjegulla, që nuk mbahet mend kur është ndërtuar. 
Ndërsa, mikëpritja dhe respekti është një pasazh i pandryshueshëm, në çdo familje, tek pinjollët e Dhaskal Todhrit zbulon se dashamirësia është virtyt i parë. 
Vilson Todhri nipi i Dhaskalit historik na fron në strehën e tij, duke shfaqur sidomos dëshirën për të treguar kujtimet e tij, të familjes dhe të gjithë fisit Todhri në rurgën e arismit. 

_Kush është prejardhja e profesioni juaj?_ 

Prejardhja jonë është nga fshati Shijon, tregon Vilson Todhri. Kështu e mbaj mend shtëpinë, që kur kam lindur. Kam lindur më 30 mars të vitit 1928. Filloren e kreva në Elbasan. Kam qenë në një klasë me Ylli Popën. Më pas vazhdova Normalen. Në vitin 1948 më caktuan arsimtar në Delvinë. Dy vjet më vonë më transferuan në Sarandë dhe pastaj u ktheva në Elbasan. Kam punuar mbi 25 vjet si arsimtar. Prej rreth 10 vjetësh kam qenë mësues muzike në shkollën Onufri. Dobësia ime është violina. Më pas punova me grupet artistike në Elbasan, Gramsh, Cërrik, me grupet artistike të shkollave, reparteve ushtarake, ndërmarjeve etj. Fola mjaft për veten sepse i gjithë fisi ynë është lidhur me arsimin. 

_Ju thatë se familja juaj njihet si familje arsimtarësh. A mund të na tregosh lidhjet e kësaj familje me arsimin?_ 

Vetëm trungu ynë familjar ka shërbyer 246 vjet në arsim. Veçoj mamanë time Agni Todhri (Papajani). Mamaja ime lindi në vitin 1894. Ajo mbeti jetime që kur ishte 6 vjeç, por me ndihmën e patriotëve Aqif Pasha dhe Dom Nikoll Kacorri, u nis me studime në Graz të Austrisë. Kreu 16 vjet studime në Austri dhe në vitin 1916 u kthye në Shqipëri. Me vete solli literaturë dhe programe mësimore. Të gjithë jetën ja kushtoi arsimit. Edhe vëllai im Zefi dhe 5 motrat Nikolina, Vilhelmina, Vilsoni, Filloreta dhe Eleonora ishin arsimtarë. Kështu ndodhi. Gjyshi mblodhi një e nga një shkronjat, ndërsa ne u mësuam shkrim e këndim të tjerëve. 

_Mbiemri juaj Todhri, është i lidhur me emrin e Dhaskal Todhrit. Si kujtoni ju stërgjyshin tuaj (Theodhor Haxhifilipin)?_ 

Sipas të dhënave stërgjyshi ynë Theodhor Haxhifilipi (Dhaskal Todhri), ka lindur rreth vitit 1730 dhe vdiq në moshën 75 vjeçare pra në vitin 1805. Stërgjyshi vinte nga një familje zanatçinjsh, që ushtronin aktivitet brenda dhe përreth 
lagjes Kala. Populli e njeh me emrin Dhaskal Todhri, pse shërbeu si mësues. Mësimet e para i kreu në shkollën greke në Elbasan dhe më pas ndoqi akademinë e Voskopojës. Pas përfundimit të Akademisë u bë mësues në shkollën greke të Elbasanit. Ka qenë njeri me emër në komunitetin ortodoks të Elbasanit. Gjatë viteve 1751-1801 ka mbajtur Kodikun e Shën Mërisë të kishës së Kalasë. Më pas ai shkoi në Evropë për të derdhur shkronjat shqipe, që të krijonte një shtypshkronjë në shqip. Shtypshkronjën do ta ngrinte në Elbasan, pasi në këtë qytet kishte shumë tregëtarë që shkruanin me alfabetin e tij. Në atë kohë Shën Gjoni ishte qendër e shkrimit të shqipes. 

_Me aq sa dini, mund të na tregoni, se cili ishte fundi i stërgjyshit tuaj?_ 

Ne nuk e dimë me saktësi ku është vrarë stërgjyshi ynë. Sipas thënieve flitet se u vra, ndërsa transportonte shtypshkronjën për në Elbasan në rrethinat e Manastirit, në Dhiavat të Resnjës. Vrasja mendohet të jetë akt i kishës greke, e cila i kishte vënë nga pas agjentët e saj. Kisha nuk lejonte shkrimin e gjuhëve jo greke sidomos të shqipes. Por nuk mbaroi me kaq. Stërgjyshi u përndoq edhe pas vdekjes. Me urdhër të Patriakanës në vitin 1827 në kohën e murtajës ju dogjën të gjitha dorëshkrimet. Ne dimë që ekzistojnë disa dorëshkrime të pakta të stërgjyshit, të cilat aktualisht ndodhen në muze dhe arkiva. Megjithëse ka mbetur shumë pak nga ajo që ka shkuar dhe studiuar, emri itij nderohet dhe respektohet në Elbasan dhe në të gjithë Shqipërinë. 

Prof. Dr. Kujtim Bevapi tregon 

*Alfabeti i Dhaskal Todhrit kishte gjithsej 52 shkronja* 

Prof. Dr. Kujtim Bevapi tregon se, Theodhor Haxhifilipi (Dhaskal Todhri) jetoi në kohën e formimit të dy pashallëqeve të mëdha të pashallëkut të Bushatllinjve dhe të Ali Pashë Tepelenës. Ishte pjestar aktiv në qëndresën e ortodoksëve shqiptarë kundër kishës greke. 
Për herë të parë emrin e tij e takojmë në një shkrim në Greqisht në Kodikun e Argjendarëve më 1750. Më 1751 ai nënshkruan në greqisht emrin e tij Theodhor në një Kodik të Kishës Shën Maria, në lagjen Kala. Më 1779 merr pjesë në një mbledhje në Voskopojë për pajtimin e peshkopëve të Durrësit, Gorës dhe Mokrës, të cilët 
ishin në mosmarrëveshje mes tyre. Ka një dokument pajtimi i nënshkruar nga ai, por jo si klerik, shreht Prof. Dr. Kujtim Bevapi. 
Figura e Dhaskal Todhrit, paraqet interes të veçantë në historinë e gjuhës dhe letërsisë shqipe, jo vetëm si lërues, por si pararendës i Rilindjes Kombëtare. 
Sipas Bevapit, mësohet se Ai shkroi me alfabetin e tij. Alfabeti i Todhrit ishte i përbërë nga 52 shkronja. Shkroi në elbasanishten e kohës, krijoi një traditë të shkrimit të shqipes me alfabetin e tij i njohur, që nga fundi i shekullit të XVIII deri në fillim të shekullit XX. 
Dhaskali Todhri, vazhdoi traditën e Papa Totasit, duke u përpjekur të futë shqipen në kishë dhe në shkollë. Sipas albanologut J. G. Von Hahn, mësohet se Todhri kishte përkthyer në shqip Dhiatën, si dhe shkrime fetare si Meshën e Shën Joan Gojëartit 



_26 Gusht 2006 
Skampa Online_

----------


## Albo

Alfabeti i Todhrit me 52 shkronja u përdor nga Elbasani deri në Berat

*Mësuesi i vrarë për shkronjat shqipe* 

_Zbulimi i alfabetit nga albanologu Johan Georg fon Hani, konsulli austriak në Janinë_ 

Theodhori, i biri i Haxhi Filipit, të cilin elbasanasit e thërrisnin Dhaskal Todhri, ka qenë nga një derë e mirë e lagjes së krishterë të Elbasanit. Pleqtë tregojnë se ka qenë shumë i ditur dhe Kostandin Kristoforidhi e ka mbajtur si njeri të urtë e të mësuar. I ati e dërgoi në shkollën greqishtes në Voskopojë, e themeluar në vitin 1774. Voskopoja ishte në atë kohë qendra kulturore e Shqipërisë ortodokse dhe numëronte rreth 40000 banorë dhe 26 kisha. Ajo kishte një shtypshkronjë të vjetër, që vinte pas asaj të Stambollit, si dhe vetë akademinë, në të cilën mësohej jo vetëm teologji, por dhe filozofi, greqishte e vjetër, matematikë dhe fizikë. Pasi mbaroi Akademinë e Voskopojës, Dhaskal Todhri u vendos si mësues në shkollën greke në Elbasan, ku qëndroi vite me radhë. 

*Përkthyesi i librave të kishës* 

I shtyrë nga dëshira që kishin elbasanasit për të thënë uratat në shqip, Dhaskal Todhri i hyri përkthimit të librave të kishës ortodokse, duke shpikur edhe një alfabet të posaçëm me 52 shkronja. Alfabeti i Todhrit përdorej në Elbasan, Voskopojë, madje deri afër Beratit. Alfabeti i Todhrit u zbulua nga albanologu Johan Georg fon Hani (1811 - 1869), konsulli austriak në Janinë. Në veprën e tij, "Studime Albanologjike", Hani e botoi alfabetin që e cilësoi si alfabetin e moçëm shqiptar nga koha e lashtë. Ky alfabet u studiua nga Leopold Geitler (1847 - 1885) si dhe nga studiuesi slloven Rajko Nahtigal (1877 - 1958). 

*Vrasja e Dhaskal Todhrit*

Pas vitit 1801, Dhaskal Todhri shkoi në Evropë dhe atje me ndihmën e voskopojarëve, që ndodheshin kudo nëpër qendra tregtare, bëri gati shkronjat që i duheshin për shtypjen e dorëshkrimit të tij dhe u nis për në Voskopojë, për t'i shtypur në shtypshkronjën e atij qyteti. Por qiraxhinjtë që po e sillnin në Shqipëri, duke parë se pesha e thasëve të ngarkuar nëpër kuaj ishin të rënda, menduan se ato ishin të holla dhe e vranë Todhrin në Dhiavat. 
(Një pjesë e këtij materiali është marrë nga dokumentacioni i Petraq Palit, djalit të Mësuesit të Merituar, Janko Pali)

*Shtëpia e Todrit*

Shtëpia e familjes Todri ndodhet në anën perëndimore të kalasë së Elbasanit, përgjatë rrugës "1 Maji". Ajo është një shtëpi shumë e thjeshtë, e përbërë nga gurë e tjegulla, që nuk mbahet mend kur është ndërtuar. Ndoshta, dikur aty Dhaskal Todri ka hapur sëndukët dhe ka shtrirë një e nga një germat e arta të shqipes. Tani, në strehëzën e stërvjetër jeton familja e Vilson Todrit, njëri nga nipërit e Dhaskalit. 

*Elementë të alfabetit*

Alfabeti i Todhrit, përveç 36 shkronjave të alfabetit të sotëm, kishte edhe këto shkronja të posaçme: nd, ng, ngj, mb, nx, ps, ks. 

Nga shkrimi i Todhrit. O urdhënuar zot! Perëndia ynë që vue në qiejt tufa e ushtri ëngjëjsh e arhengjesh, me meshë të luftës tate ban. Me të hymen tonë të bëhet të hyjmit e shenjtët ëngjëj që mëshojnë me mend e laftojnë mirësin tate se me ty ngjan çdo luftë nder e lutë mbë kudo e në jetë të jetëve.

*Lista e shkrimeve* 

Në 1850-ën, fon Hani botoi në faksimile 2 fragmente të "Librit të Orëve" (43) dhe më 1853 një fragment të "Ungjilli pas Joanit". 
Në 1883-in, Gojtleri botoi 3 faksimile prej 6 faqesh nga dorëshkrimet e Hanit, e cila ndodhet në bibliotekën e Vjenës. 
Në 1903-in, Pehmesi botoi 2 faksimile të dorëshkrimeve të ndryshme të Todhrit. Njëri është pjesë e letrës së parë të Pablit me Romenin (47), tjetra një fragment përrallë e Ezopit në tri gjuhë: në greqishten e vjetër, në greqishten e re dhe në shqip. 
Presidiumi i Kuvendit Popullor i ka dhënë titullin "Urdhri i Lirisë i Klasit të Parë" dhe"Mësues i Popullit". 


*Si u realizua filmi "Udha e Shkronjave"* 

Një gjetje e goditur e regjisorit Pali Kuke, ishte ngjizja e aktorit të madh Sandër Prosi me figurën e shkronjëtarit Dhaskal Todhri. Stafi që ka punuar për realizimin e këtij filmi gërxheve të Himarës, tregon se u është dashur shumë mund për të realizuar këtë film. Mes zagushisë së madhe aktorit të madh nuk mund t'i mbusheshin sytë më lot (ashtu siç e kërkonte skenari) në momentin kur ai kthehej i mallëngjyer në vendlindjen e tij të dashur. Pas disa dublave, regjisori Pali Kuke kishte vendosur t'i ndërpriste xhirimet, duke pushuar nën hije. Boria e autobusit të linjës Vlorë - Himarë, tërhoqi vëmendjen e artistëve. Mes tymit dhe afshit përvëlues zbret nga autobusi një burrë dhe i jep Sandër Prosit një qese me qershi. "E ke nga të gjithë ne" - i tha ai. Kaq u desh që aktori të thërriste: "Fillojmë xhirimin". Emocioni kishte marrë udhë dhe ai nuk donte ta humbiste këtë moment.

*Profesor Bevapi: Alfabeti i Todhrit me 52 shkronja*

Profesor i Historisë në Universitetin "Aleksandër Xhuvani" në Elbasan, Kujtim Bevapi, shprehet se Theodhor Haxhifilipi jetoi në kohën e formimit të dy pashallëqeve të mëdha, të pashallëkut të Bushatllinjve dhe të Ali Pashë Tepelenës. Ishte pjesëtar aktiv në qëndresën e ortodoksëve shqiptarë kundër kishës greke. Për herë të parë emrin e tij e takojmë në një shkrim në greqisht në Kodikun e Argjendarëve në 1750. Në 1751-in, ai nënshkroi në greqisht emrin e tij Theodhor në një Kodik të Kishës Shën Maria në lagjen "Kala". Në 1779-ën merr pjesë në një mbledhje në Voskopojë për pajtimin e peshkopëve të Durrësit, Gorës dhe Mokrës, të cilët ishin në mosmarrëveshje mes tyre. Ka një dokument pajtimi i nënshkruar nga ai, por jo si klerik. Figura e tij paraqet interes të veçantë në historinë e gjuhës dhe letërsisë shqipe, jo vetëm si lërues, por si pararendës i Rilindjes Kombëtare. Ai shkroi me alfabetin e tij. Alfabeti i Todhrit ishte i përbërë nga 52 shkronja. Shkroi në elbasanishten e kohës, krijoi një traditë të shkrimit të shqipes me alfabetin e tij, i njohur që nga fundi i shek XVIII deri në fillim të shek. XX. Dhaskali vazhdoi traditën e Papa Totasit, duke u përpjekur të fusë shqipen në kishë dhe në shkollë. Sipas albanologut J.G. Von Hahn, Todhri kishte përkthyer në shqip Dhiatën, si dhe shkrime fetare si "Meshën e Shën Jon Gojartit".

_Tirana Observer_

----------


## ilia spiro

> *“Dhaskal Tod’hrin, kisha greke e përndoqi edhe pasi e vrau...”* 
> 
> 
> *Me aq sa dini, mund të na tregoni, se cili ishte fundi i stërgjyshit tuaj?* 
> 
> Ne nuk e dimë me saktësi ku është vrarë stërgjyshi ynë. Sipas thënieve flitet se u vra, ndërsa transportonte shtypshkronjën për në Elbasan në rrethinat e Manastirit, në Dhiavat të Resnjës. Vrasja mendohet të jetë akt i kishës greke, 
> *METROPOL GROUP *


Ketu thuhet se nuk dihet se si eshte vrare Dhaskal Todri, por ka vetem fjale,  etj....etj. Pra nuk mund te vihet gishti mbi Kishen Orthodhokse ne kete rast, kur vete familjaret nuk kane ndonje siguri per kete fakt.

----------


## Conquistador

Kisha greke ne fakt nuk kishte asnje interes per vrasjen e veprimtareve atdhetare Shqiptare. Se ne fund te fundit nuk i interesonte fare Shqiperia. S'kishin asnje synim ndaj saj.

----------


## ilia spiro

Keshtu ndodh sepse historiografia komuniste ka qene e manipuluar, kur ne historine qe mesojne nxenesit shqiptare thuhet se Dhaskal Todrin na e paska vrare Kisha Greke. Kjo histori eshte bazuar vetem ne thashetheme qe i kane perhapur armiqte e Kishes Orthodhokse, duke mos patur asnje fakt per kete, kur edhe familjaret thone se vetem dyshojne.
Kisha Orthodhkse Greke nuk ka patur ndonjehere synim luften kunder gjuhes shqipe. Kjo eshte mese e qarte, pasi eshte fakt historik qe ndertesa e shkolles normale te Elbasanit, ju dhurua popullit tone arsimdashes e kulturedashes, nga Kisha Orthodhokse. Pra kjo ndertese ka qene Kishe. Dhe ky dhurim u krye ne nje kohe kur Kishat Orthodhokse ne Shqiperi ishin ne vartesi te Kishes Greke, pasi Kisha Autoqefale u krijua ne vitin 1937.
Pra, historia duhet t`i vere mire pikat mbi "i", dhe te korrigjoje te pavertetat historike te sajuara nga historiografia komuniste, sepse vec te tjerash shkelet edhe toleranca fetare.

----------


## ilia spiro

Alfabeti i Todhrit me 52 shkronja u përdor nga Elbasani deri në Berat

Mësuesi i vrarë për shkronjat shqipe 

Zbulimi i alfabetit nga albanologu Johan Georg fon Hani, konsulli austriak në Janinë 

Theodhori, i biri i Haxhi Filipit, të cilin elbasanasit e thërrisnin Dhaskal Todhri, ka qenë nga një derë e mirë e lagjes së krishterë të Elbasanit. Pleqtë tregojnë se ka qenë shumë i ditur dhe Kostandin Kristoforidhi e ka mbajtur si njeri të urtë e të mësuar. I ati e dërgoi në shkollën greqishtes në Voskopojë, e themeluar në vitin 1774. Voskopoja ishte në atë kohë qendra kulturore e Shqipërisë ortodokse dhe numëronte rreth 40000 banorë dhe 26 kisha. Ajo kishte një shtypshkronjë të vjetër, që vinte pas asaj të Stambollit, si dhe vetë akademinë, në të cilën mësohej jo vetëm teologji, por dhe filozofi, greqishte e vjetër, matematikë dhe fizikë. Pasi mbaroi Akademinë e Voskopojës, Dhaskal Todhri u vendos si mësues në shkollën greke në Elbasan, ku qëndroi vite me radhë. 

Përkthyesi i librave të kishës 

I shtyrë nga dëshira që kishin elbasanasit për të thënë uratat në shqip, Dhaskal Todhri i hyri përkthimit të librave të kishës ortodokse, duke shpikur edhe një alfabet të posaçëm me 52 shkronja. Alfabeti i Todhrit përdorej në Elbasan, Voskopojë, madje deri afër Beratit. Alfabeti i Todhrit u zbulua nga albanologu Johan Georg fon Hani (1811 - 1869), konsulli austriak në Janinë. Në veprën e tij, "Studime Albanologjike", Hani e botoi alfabetin që e cilësoi si alfabetin e moçëm shqiptar nga koha e lashtë. Ky alfabet u studiua nga Leopold Geitler (1847 - 1885) si dhe nga studiuesi slloven Rajko Nahtigal (1877 - 1958). 

Vrasja e Dhaskal Todhrit

Pas vitit 1801, Dhaskal Todhri shkoi në Evropë dhe atje me ndihmën e voskopojarëve, që ndodheshin kudo nëpër qendra tregtare, bëri gati shkronjat që i duheshin për shtypjen e dorëshkrimit të tij dhe u nis për në Voskopojë, për t'i shtypur në shtypshkronjën e atij qyteti. Por *qiraxhinjtë që po e sillnin në Shqipëri, duke parë se pesha e thasëve të ngarkuar nëpër kuaj ishin të rënda, menduan se ato ishin të holla dhe e vranë Todhrin në Dhiavat.* 
(Një pjesë e këtij materiali është marrë nga dokumentacioni i Petraq Palit, djalit të Mësuesit të Merituar, Janko Pali)

Shtëpia e Todrit

Shtëpia e familjes Todri ndodhet në anën perëndimore të kalasë së Elbasanit, përgjatë rrugës "1 Maji". Ajo është një shtëpi shumë e thjeshtë, e përbërë nga gurë e tjegulla, që nuk mbahet mend kur është ndërtuar. Ndoshta, dikur aty Dhaskal Todri ka hapur sëndukët dhe ka shtrirë një e nga një germat e arta të shqipes. Tani, në strehëzën e stërvjetër jeton familja e Vilson Todrit, njëri nga nipërit e Dhaskalit. 

Elementë të alfabetit

Alfabeti i Todhrit, përveç 36 shkronjave të alfabetit të sotëm, kishte edhe këto shkronja të posaçme: nd, ng, ngj, mb, nx, ps, ks. 

Nga shkrimi i Todhrit. O urdhënuar zot! Perëndia ynë që vue në qiejt tufa e ushtri ëngjëjsh e arhengjesh, me meshë të luftës tate ban. Me të hymen tonë të bëhet të hyjmit e shenjtët ëngjëj që mëshojnë me mend e laftojnë mirësin tate se me ty ngjan çdo luftë nder e lutë mbë kudo e në jetë të jetëve.

Lista e shkrimeve 

Në 1850-ën, fon Hani botoi në faksimile 2 fragmente të "Librit të Orëve" (43) dhe më 1853 një fragment të "Ungjilli pas Joanit". 
Në 1883-in, Gojtleri botoi 3 faksimile prej 6 faqesh nga dorëshkrimet e Hanit, e cila ndodhet në bibliotekën e Vjenës. 
Në 1903-in, Pehmesi botoi 2 faksimile të dorëshkrimeve të ndryshme të Todhrit. Njëri është pjesë e letrës së parë të Pablit me Romenin (47), tjetra një fragment përrallë e Ezopit në tri gjuhë: në greqishten e vjetër, në greqishten e re dhe në shqip. 
Presidiumi i Kuvendit Popullor i ka dhënë titullin "Urdhri i Lirisë i Klasit të Parë" dhe"Mësues i Popullit". 


Si u realizua filmi "Udha e Shkronjave" 

Një gjetje e goditur e regjisorit Pali Kuke, ishte ngjizja e aktorit të madh Sandër Prosi me figurën e shkronjëtarit Dhaskal Todhri. Stafi që ka punuar për realizimin e këtij filmi gërxheve të Himarës, tregon se u është dashur shumë mund për të realizuar këtë film. Mes zagushisë së madhe aktorit të madh nuk mund t'i mbusheshin sytë më lot (ashtu siç e kërkonte skenari) në momentin kur ai kthehej i mallëngjyer në vendlindjen e tij të dashur. Pas disa dublave, regjisori Pali Kuke kishte vendosur t'i ndërpriste xhirimet, duke pushuar nën hije. Boria e autobusit të linjës Vlorë - Himarë, tërhoqi vëmendjen e artistëve. Mes tymit dhe afshit përvëlues zbret nga autobusi një burrë dhe i jep Sandër Prosit një qese me qershi. "E ke nga të gjithë ne" - i tha ai. Kaq u desh që aktori të thërriste: "Fillojmë xhirimin". Emocioni kishte marrë udhë dhe ai nuk donte ta humbiste këtë moment.

Profesor Bevapi: Alfabeti i Todhrit me 52 shkronja

Profesor i Historisë në Universitetin "Aleksandër Xhuvani" në Elbasan, Kujtim Bevapi, shprehet se Theodhor Haxhifilipi jetoi në kohën e formimit të dy pashallëqeve të mëdha, të pashallëkut të Bushatllinjve dhe të Ali Pashë Tepelenës. Ishte pjesëtar aktiv në qëndresën e ortodoksëve shqiptarë kundër kishës greke. Për herë të parë emrin e tij e takojmë në një shkrim në greqisht në Kodikun e Argjendarëve në 1750. Në 1751-in, ai nënshkroi në greqisht emrin e tij Theodhor në një Kodik të Kishës Shën Maria në lagjen "Kala". Në 1779-ën merr pjesë në një mbledhje në Voskopojë për pajtimin e peshkopëve të Durrësit, Gorës dhe Mokrës, të cilët ishin në mosmarrëveshje mes tyre. Ka një dokument pajtimi i nënshkruar nga ai, por jo si klerik. Figura e tij paraqet interes të veçantë në historinë e gjuhës dhe letërsisë shqipe, jo vetëm si lërues, por si pararendës i Rilindjes Kombëtare. Ai shkroi me alfabetin e tij. Alfabeti i Todhrit ishte i përbërë nga 52 shkronja. Shkroi në elbasanishten e kohës, krijoi një traditë të shkrimit të shqipes me alfabetin e tij, i njohur që nga fundi i shek XVIII deri në fillim të shek. XX. Dhaskali vazhdoi traditën e Papa Totasit, duke u përpjekur të fusë shqipen në kishë dhe në shkollë. Sipas albanologut J.G. Von Hahn, Todhri kishte përkthyer në shqip Dhiatën, si dhe shkrime fetare si "Meshën e Shën Jon Gojartit".

Tirana Observer

----------


## Borix

> Keshtu ndodh sepse historiografia komuniste ka qene e manipuluar, kur ne historine qe mesojne nxenesit shqiptare thuhet se Dhaskal Todrin na e paska vrare Kisha Greke.


Kam patur fatin qe te shoh dy-tre dokumenta ne Arkiven e Shtetit ne lidhje me antishqiptarizmat e kishes greke, qe ne te vertete del se eshte nje institucion panhelen i megalo-idese, ashtu si kisha serbe. Nese mendon vertet se historiografia komuniste e ka katandisur kishen tende ne kete pike, atehere pushteti i sotem eshte komunist, sepse nuk i ka degraduar keto dokumenta zyrtare ashtu sic ka degraduar ato te cilat i konsideroi si manipulime historike te komunizmit. Meqenese keto dokumenta i mbijetojne kohes, atehere do te thote qe kane nje te vertete te larte. Mospublikimi i tyre nga ana e kesaj qeverie qe Gert Bogdani e cilesoi tek emisioni Opinion si nje qeveri e ndjenjave kombetare, hedh fije dyshimi edhe mbi shtetin tone, pa kaluar ne individe. Si nje shembull konkret, ju kujtoj veprimtarine pro-otomane te kishes ortodokse "shqiptare" me qellim ndalimin e shpalljes se pavaresise se vendit. Mos harroni as persekutimet ne juglindje te vendit, ku ndiheshin me fort per shkak te influences se afert me Greqine.

Nuk ka ndonje te re rreth kishes greke qe mund te na thuash ti, te cilen nuk mund ta mesojme nga ndonje dokument historik apo ndonje liber antishqiptar. Ne cdo veprim te saj, kisha greke ka patur interesa te mbaje lidhje te forta me cdo armik te Shqiperise ne menyre qe te ruaje influencen lokale dhe perfitimin financiar, pervec atij pan-helen. 

Nese kerkon te ballafaqohesh me fakte, atehere mos na sill tautologjira te dokumentave tuaja (se as Bibles nuk i referoheni); por nese kerkon lufte hedhje-pritjesh, shko tek forumi i islamikeve se me zi te presin.

----------


## ilia spiro

Une paraqita nje artikull te gazetes "Tirana Observer", ku autori fillimisht i referohet fakteve te mbledhura nga Johan Georg fon Hani (1811 - 1869), konsulli austriak në Janinë, bashkekohes i Dhaskal Todhrit, i cili ka hedhur drite mbi bemat e ketij burri te shquar.
Por, lidhur me temen e hapur, eshte thene hapur (me bold), se Dhaskal Todhri nuk u vra nga Kisha greke per punen e shkronjave, por thjesht, shoqeruesit e tij pandehnin se ne arka kishte pasuri dhe e vrane. Qe ketu bie poshte pretendimi i temes se Kisha greke ka vrare dhaskalin.
Ne asnje rast, ky bashkekohes i Dhaskalit (Johan Georg fon Hani), nuk ka akuzuar Kishen greke dhe ndonje segment te caktuar se kane gisht ne vrasjen dhe perndjekjen e tij  

Me poshte jepen mendime te studiuesve te tjere, mendime te cilat fatkeqesisht jane te indoktrinuara nga regjimi ateisto-komunist 50 vjecar, ku historia paraqitet e shtremberuar (jo vetem ne kete rast), duke na thene se Dhaskal Todri luftoi kunder Kishes greke....etj.,  gjera qe per mendimin tim nuk qendrojne.

Permendet filmi "Udha e shkronjave", por nuk thuhet aspak se ky film eshte shtremberim i historise (pavaresisht nivelit te larte artistik).

Pra jepen mendime te ndryshme. Personalisht jam i terhequr me shume nga mendimet qe ka dhene Johan Georg fon Hani, si bashkekohes dhe asnjeanes ne qendrimet qe mban.

----------


## BARAT

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Madje kisha o Ilia do qe ta beje Hero ashtu si dhe  kete tjetrin




> Kohet e sotme dhe te djeshme nuk ndryshojne shume...
> Sidomos kjo "dhembshuria" e klerit orthodhoks eshte e njohur, madje e njohin fare mire shqiptaret se si eshte
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSTyP...eature=related

----------


## Qerim

Gjithshka mund te kete ndodhur ne ate kohe te trazuar, para 300 vitesh. Por duhet perjashtuar ta kete vrare "kisha" .Cdo kishe nepermjet institucionalizimit te saj e ka te pamundur te kryeje nje akt te tille.Me te vertete kisha katolike ka vrare, por ata kishin tjeter organizmin ne ate periudhe.

Edhe dicka tjeter .Sipas te dhenave, banoret e lagjes Kala ne Elbasan nuk jane shqiptare. Ata jane nje perzierje cifute-greke-bullgare-vllahe.Kjo duket qarte edhe nga onomastika e tyre.

----------


## neokastra

Ne fakt sigurisht ne kalane e Elbasanit ka dhe njerez me origjine cifute edhe vllahe, por qe nuk jane shqiptere kjo eshte per tu vertetuar aq sa po te ngreme hipotezen se ku ndodhen ata njereizit te gjate qe permendte Celebia nje kronikan turk kur ai vizitoi Elbasanin, mos ndoshta popullsia muslimane e Elbasanit eshte e ardhur sepse qytetaret e Elbasanit mbahen jo shume per gjatesine e tyre krahasuar me krahinat perreth.

----------


## Baptist

> Ne fakt sigurisht ne kalane e Elbasanit ka dhe njerez me origjine cifute edhe vllahe, por qe nuk jane shqiptere kjo eshte per tu vertetuar aq sa po te ngreme hipotezen se ku ndodhen ata njereizit te gjate qe permendte Celebia nje kronikan turk kur ai vizitoi Elbasanin, mos ndoshta popullsia muslimane e Elbasanit eshte e ardhur sepse qytetaret e Elbasanit mbahen jo shume per gjatesine e tyre krahasuar me krahinat perreth.


Elbasani mendohet te jete dhe mbahet si qyteti i vetem i themeluar nga turqit ne gjithe historine e tyre.

Megjithate e verteta thote se ai qytet eshte ndertuar ne vendqendrimin e qyetetit te shkullit I tes, lat. Scampa apo Shkumbin [i larte/eprem/madh] me idiomen vendore.

Mirepo vet fakti se ky qytet na qenka i vetmi - kete qendrim e ben te pavertete - pra as ky qytet [pra, themilimi i Elbasanit] nuk eshte bere nga turqit. 

Ne histori, nje perjashtim mund te bej rregull. Por nuk beri! 
E qe per se dyti do te thote se Elbasanin e ri te shekulit XV e themeluan tanet. Njerez qe per dallim nga aziatiket i takojne races dhe instinktit ndertues por qe i ishin nenshtruar turqise. (bb Troy III pae)
Shkembi i Larte, - eshte megjithate qytet shqiptar, ani qe ata shqiptar qene te konvertuar pak me teper se c'eshte e lejueshme...

----------


## neokastra

Ne fakt qyteti i Elbasanin ka pasur disa emertime me heret dhe ne momentin kur turqit rindertuan kalane e qytetit nuk tregon se u largua plotesisht popullsia aq me teper qe njera lagje e kalase eshte e krishtere orthodokse me sakte pjesa veriore. 
Por qellimi i asaj nderhyrjeje eshte sepse gjithomone orthodokset i shohin shpesh me nacionalitet jo shqiptar ndaj jam pak kunder ketyre ideve sepse di qe nje pjese e kalase kane lidhje martesore me krahina te Elbasanit te cilat dhe te duash tu ndryshosh identitetin si jo shqipatare nuk ua ndryshon dot si krahina e Shpatit ( historikisht autonome) madje dhe disa mbiemra kalajs jane tipik edhe shpatarake. Por duhet te pranojme se edhe hebrenjte mundesine e vetme per komunikim ne Elbasan kishin te krishteret orthodokse sepse ishin komuniteti me i hapur por dhe me i arsimuari (gjithmone per kalane). Kjo beri qe ata te konvertohen ne orthodokse me kalimin e viteve dhe sot kemi disa personalitete shqiptare me origjine hebreje por orthodokse si psh. Aleks Buda historian dhe ish kryetar i akademise se shkencave.
Prandaj pjesa e krishtere e kalase ka qene qender e besimit te krishtere, por edhe qender e levizjes kombetare nder te paret eshte Dhaskal Todri dhe perseri guxoj dhe flas se komuniteti i krishtere orthodoks i Elbasanit e vleresoi shume Kostandin Kristoforidhin te cilit varrin ia ka vene ne oborrin e kishes dhe perseri nuk cuditem qe po komuniteti orthodoks ishte ai qe hapi dyert per kongresin e Elbasanit ne ndertesen e kishes. Keto e te tjera tregojne dashurine e ketij komunitet per fene dhe atdhene. Kete e vertetojme sepse ata e ruajten te pacenuar kishen Orthodokse te Kalase "Lindja e Hyjlindeses", madje atje ruajten edhe lipsanet (reliket) e shen Joan Vladimirit dhe ndertesen e kishes ku u mbajt kongresi duke perdorur figura si Theofan Popa i cili ndoshta ka qene nder te vetmit shqiptare qe pati guximin t'i shkruante udheheqesit dhe te kerkonte ruajtjen e Kishave gje qe u vleresua nga Enver Hoxha me ndermjetimin e Perendise. Prandaj kurre nuk do te guxoja te thoja se kalajsit nuk jane shqiptare pas kesaj histori dhe doja te shtoje dhe dicka tjeter se edhe deklaraten e pavaresise sot nuk do ta kishim nese nje orthodoks nuk do ta kishte ruajtur po nga kalaja Lef Nosi dhe para ca kohesh kryetarja e parlamentit me fodullek qe me vjen keq ta them per respektin qe kam por qe ishte fodullek e deklaroi si zbulim te rralle duke vendosur firmen e saj me shume turp siper kopjeve te saj kur te gjithe muzete kishin kopje nga origjinali i Lef Nosit.
Prandaj ky komunitet meriton me shume respekt pa ulur komunitetin sunit e bektashi te cilet kane qene shume miqesore me te krishteret.

----------


## Seminarist

> sot kemi disa personalitete shqiptare me origjine hebreje por orthodokse si psh Aleks Buda historian dhe ish kryetar i akademise se shkencave.


Ku e bazon kete?

Kam lexuar se fundmi autobiografine e tij, qe ne fakt ia ka bere e bija ne baze te kujtimeve te te atit. Aty ai del si ultra-patriot.
Nuk mbaj mend qe ta pranoje nje origjine te tille. Por duke u bazuar ne inteligjencen e tij, akoma per te qene i dobishem per qeveri regresive e mizore si ajo e PPSH-se, fizionomia, aftesia per te depertuar ne maja te institucioneve pa u cekur nga asnje vale sulmi te kohes, diktojne ne kete drejtim.

A mund te me thuash edhe nese ne kala te Elbasanit ka familje ortodokse vllahe?

----------


## Bizantin

po hë dhe ti, ku ta bazojë? tek libri i një farë fundërime arabe me emër hysamedin feraj, doç i abdi baletës.

----------


## neokastra

Mos e diskutoni kot kete per origjinen e tij, Aleks Buda nuk ka rrenje te thella por njeri nga paraardhesit e tij eshte i tille. Kjo pergjigje vjen nga rrethet e universitetit te Elbasanit dhe mund te konsultoheni me pedagoge te historise se ketij universiteti qe e kane njohur personalisht dhe qe jane me origjine nga kalaja.
Persa i perket familjeve vllahe ka sepse njoh personalisht i dashur seminarist dhe te pakten njoh disa familje aty me te cilat kam pasur kontakt qe jane me saktesisht cobenj sepse ata vete benin nje dallim mes tyre me vllahet, por nuk ka rendesi te permendet sepse jane ato ndasite dialektore e traditat si ndodhin mes shqiptareve te krahinave te ndryshme ose fshat qytet.

----------


## neokastra

Persa i perket karrieres se Aleks Budes duhet te kuptosh dicka se ne pergjithesi ne raste shume te rralla intelektualet elbasanas te kalase te cilet ngriten shkallet e karrieres nuk kane patur funde mizore, sepse dhe Aleks Buda eshte ndoshta studiuesi me i mire i Historise se Skenderbeut ose me mire i asaj periudhe dhe jane disa vellime Shenime Historike me emrin e tij.
Eshte dhe nje figure tjeter me origjine hebreje po nga kalaja kuptohet jo te dy prinderit e cila ka bere karriere ne art por qe per momentin nuk me kujtohet. Dhe dicka tjeter ne pergjithesi periudha historike qe ai studionte nuk kishte me cfare ngaterroheshe sepse ishte e qarte figura e Gjergj Kastriotit dhe nje figure 500 vjecare ne histori cfare lidhje kishte me komunizmin. Shume historiane zgjidhnin jo pa qellim periudha te tilla per te mos patur probleme dhe ndoshta jane te vetmit te cilet nuk paten shume perndjekje sepse kishin mundesi duke studiuar drejperdrejt arkivat te njihnin te vertetat te cilat populli nuk i njihte, aq me teper kush njeh mire historine di dhe tiparet e nje sistemi dhe ata nuk e cenonin sistemin atje ku mund te ndeshkoheshin, kjo eshte nje nga tiparet e historianeve te cilet edhe sot nuk prononcohen shpesh per ngjarje politike por thjesht nxjerrin studime, vetem duhet te besh dallimin tek titujt e tij, emri dhe bibliografia.
Dhe nese e ve re te vetmit qe flasin me zjarr jane ata qe mund te kene mbaruar per histori por qe jane simpatizante aktiv te nje partie sic ke vene re kohet e fundit disa te tille, por qe nuk kane ndonje rendesi te madhe.

----------


## Seminarist

Mos u habit se mund te jete, Bizantin.
Neokastra ka te drejte kur thote se si historian ai diti ti rrije larg konfrontimeve me qeverrine e kohes. Sidoqofte, edhe ne kete rast, ai ka prape nje zgjuarsi cifute.
Inteligjent (thuhet se ka lexuar mbi 10 mije libra), i pasur, i shkolluar ne perendim (Austri), i majte, i sherbeu rregjimit shpifarak, peqe-lepe, te gjitha keto flasin vete.

Me kete une nuk dua te ul aspak cifutet, perkundrazi i shoh si nje popull unikalisht te zgjuar dhe te ndjekur nga provania hyjnore. Normal ne nje vend qe s'ishte i tyri ata s'kishin pse ti binin murit me koke.
Histori si ajo e Danielit qe hypi ne maje te perandorise babilonase, ata kane me qindra.


Per vllehet e kalase, e permenda sepse kam bindjen se Visarion Xhuvani, nga ato qe shkruhen per te, eshte i tille.


Bizantin, ke ndonje ide se cfare cilesie ka nje liber ne greqisht mbi historine e Epirit te nje fare Bakalopulu? Une kam mare botimin e 92-shit me cmim cuditerisht shume te lire!

----------

